
Jim Comey's Statement on the Clinton Emails: A Quick and Dirty Analysis - curtis
https://www.lawfareblog.com/jim-comeys-statement-clinton-emails-quick-and-dirty-analysis
======
payne92
I'm politically ambivalent here, but I don't understand why the management of
this by Clinton and her team does not meet the standard of "gross negligence".

~~~
zzalpha
The fundamental argument Comey puts forth is that no one else has ever been
indicted for comparable behaviour. So it would be unreasonable to do so now.

Given that, it'd be far stranger if they _did_ recommend prosecution, and in
doing so broke from precedent.

